# Hello from Southern California



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## yak4fish (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* yak4fish. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## MathewsDXTG5 (May 11, 2009)

Cool


----------

